# ISO help cooking with frozen shrimp that's been over frozen



## mo99999 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm on the right forum to ask this but I have shrimp that is tough because it's been frozen too long maybe?  I there something that can make the texture okay?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2008)

First, mo, welcome to DC.

Now, to your  question.  Is  the  shrimp cooked?

If so, I'd say chop it up and make a lovely shrimp salad with the addition of some chopped avocado, mayonnaise, lemon juice, etc.

Give us some more information.  We'll be able to be of better help.


----------



## mo99999 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Cooking with frozen shrimp that's been over frozen*

The shrimp was bought is 12 oz frozen (cooked) shrimp from grocery store but I think that maybe it was thawed slightly & refroze after a move. Is there a way to revive the texture or is the only option to just chop up & use in another manner?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2008)

Once the shrimp  is cooked...that's what you get,  so you'll have to "make lemons into lemonade."  Although, there are plenty of yummy goodies that can be made with cooked shrimp.

Look/ask for cooked shrimp recipes.  Those will be your best bet.

Be patient.  Our wonderful, helpful members will offer plenty of suggestions.


----------



## mo99999 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Cooking with frozen shrimp that's been over frozen*

Since I'm so new to this, I don't know what I'm doing.  Where should I go to find recipe advice from others?  Thank for being patient with a newbee!

PS:  Please tell me if I'm doing something wrong.....


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2008)

You're doing nothing wrong.  The only "wrong" question is the one you DON'T ask.  I changed the title of your thread and also moved it to the fish/seafood forum so it would get more exposure.  That way more of our members will be able to  respond to you.

I've gone through your posts and you say you live in Georgia, which means you probably have an area university extension service in your county.  If you don't know where to start looking for one, just ask anyone who has school-aged children if they know about 4-H.  Then, ask where they get their information.  It all comes from the university extension service.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi mo,
I use precooked, frozen shrimp in certain things. I'm not sure I know what you mean by tough. Shrimp, IMO, is supposed to have a texture, like lobster as opposed to fish filets. If it is TOUGH, then you are probably cooking it to death. The shrimp you have described is precooked and only needs reheated.... Added to dishes towards the end once it has been thawed. I do wrap bacon around it though and grill it until the bacon is cooked. I still wouldn't call it tough.


----------



## mo99999 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Cooking with frozen shrimp that's been over frozen*

One last post on this forum before I try the new one.  I'm actually from Minnesota so if my registration needs to be adjusted, let me know.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 3, 2008)

mo99999 said:


> One last post on this forum before I try the new one. I'm actually from Minnesota so if my registration needs to be adjusted, let me know. Thanks so much for your help!


 
 uhh, ok...


----------



## mo99999 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Cooking with frozen shrimp that's been over frozen*

Sorry I didn't see you first post before I had my other response about location.  The shrimp has the bad texture before cooking.  I am really careful about cooking any seafood.  It is tough if only slightly warmed in a dish.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## simplicity (Jun 4, 2008)

mo, I eat a lot of shrimp. I bought 2 lbs of precooked frozen shrimp once, thinking it would save time in a salad I made. It saved time, but it was also tough. I kept most of it in the freezer - well, in front of the freezer to remind myself to use it. Two months later it was still in the front of the freezer. I finally decided to throw the whole mess away. You might have bought the same brand as I did.


----------

